# June litters



## Agoutigoo

2 litters due this month. 
This doe had her litter this morning. Any guesses on how many?  
https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=7e36a741dd37ff6208f522ada97cbca4&oe=5585DD0C


----------



## paddycat

I'll go for the same number as my two litters!
16!
Did I gettit?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

13.  
And congratulations!


----------



## Agoutigoo

*drum roll*

And she had.....................8

Was expecting more. But it is possible that some eluded me in her nest fort which is some 20cm high. Was only going to keep does from this litter but she threw a pink eyed buck (first one ever born here) which I have decided to keep.


----------



## paddycat

I had 8 at my first count, which became 10 when i posted the topic in this thread...Then it was 12, now it's 16!
no more moosles!


----------



## Agoutigoo

> I had 8 at my first count, which became 10 when i posted the topic in this thread...Then it was 12, now it's 16!
> no more moosles!


That escalated quickly :lol:


----------



## Agoutigoo

1st litter day 3
https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=fe3ed3151c241b69e86bda76bd6e1dd1&oe=5588EADC

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0fe8221f4198ad03d8268986958a68fc&oe=558912DA

And photo of another blue doe due in the next few days
https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=61d8558feb55928aecb5c298c8df1583&oe=558939BE


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Beautiful babies, and beautiful expecting mother


----------



## Agoutigoo

2nd doe had 12 pups!!! 6 bucks 6 does.


----------



## paddycat

YAY! Congrats agoutigoos moosles!

*gets out party poppers and hats for everyone*


----------



## paddycat

Just randomly under a search "mouse party" as a laugh I found a kids show, and the stoner in me couldn't help but enjoy it...






So here you go everyone else, I'll never imagine my mice talking any other way now lol.


----------



## Agoutigoo

Lol :lol: I actually remember watching that! When I was 8


----------



## Agoutigoo

Finally decided keepers from first litter
https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0add0da40d9bdb59ede623803348ba00&oe=558B3920

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=5a63679989956732a77130cf8206478d&oe=558A2103

Will have a sort out of 2nd litter in a day or 2 as I see start to see colours.


----------



## paddycat

Lol, what are the chances of me finding something you remember? 
Surfing the waves of consciousness! *strikes a surfer pose*


----------



## Agoutigoo

Beebees :love1 
 [url=https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fb...content-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hp ... oidCJ9/url]

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...71_2428409264910534302_o.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9


----------



## Agoutigoo

First litter 1 week old

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=828d2c0ed49980f44e1893eca15a494b&oe=5619BA0F

https://fbcdn-photos-h-a.akamaihd.n..._=1446236538_0df6490384322a1137c130b5d27ca39a


----------



## Agoutigoo

Both litters together. 8 days old and 4 days old.

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=493ba1c3aa5014d8a1d60d54a0365abf&oe=558F63C1

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=90bc32f97dabe47c0a11e0d5d1cf2e51&oe=558F4D77

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=5f7ee78b8b717980b0337cc46656996b&oe=558F4EF8

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=d2ca526d306c178d9d0fe82580fc7a11&oe=558FA091


----------



## GeorgiaRose998

Congratulations! Look forward to pictures :3


----------



## Agoutigoo

Day 11 and day 7
https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=6da830720479e29f867cff1928694064&oe=559394BF

One little doe at bit behind, but not enough of a difference to cause concern  
https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=b6e4d019cf7e9f7bd094ad28962f73ba&oe=55933E71


----------



## Agoutigoo




----------



## Agoutigoo

2 weeks old


----------



## Agoutigoo




----------



## Agoutigoo

4 weeks old. Love these 2


----------



## moustress

I like it when I an see the pictures; they are just lovely!


----------



## Agoutigoo

4 weeks 3 days


----------



## Zamwyn

It never cease to amaze me how fast mouselings grow. Lovely little ones!


----------



## Agoutigoo

Does 6 weeks

Burmese


















Black self









Blue point siamese









Seal point siamese









Blue self


----------



## Agoutigoo

Seal point siamese buck


----------

